# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Nga përleshja në Malishevë 2 të vdekur

## veli44

Me keqardhje por fillim i keq i ditur i paralajmeruar i vitit te ri.Kemi fillu me korre ate qe e mbolli thaçi me banden e vet.


------------------------------------------------------------------

Nga përleshja në Malishevë 2 të vdekur
E diel, 02 Janar 2011 01:03

(update) 09:58  Ka shkuar në dy numri i personave të vdekur si pasojë e përleshjes së armatosur që ndodhi mbrëmë, në qytetin e Malishevës. Burimet i kanë thënë portalit Indeksonline se personi i dytë vdiq gjatë natës për shkak të plagëve të mëdha.

01:03 Një i vdekur dhe dy të plagosur eshte bilanci i nje perleshje te armatosur qe ka ndodhur ne oret e mbremjes ne Malisheve. Zedhenesi i policise rajonale te Prizrenit, Hazir Berisha, i ka thene portalit Indeksonline se ngjarja ka ndodhur pas ores 19:00 ne restorantin Keshtjella ne Banje te Malisheves. Ne perleshje kane qene te perfshire shume persona, ndersa prej tre te plagosurve te derguar ne QKUK njeri ka mbetur i vdekur. Haziri ka thene se 8 persona po mbahen ne arrest ndersa edhe dy jane ne kerkim. Policia ka dalur ne vendngjarje ndersa ende nuk dihen motivet. /indeksonline/

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disa komente ;

 baba 2011-01-02 01:24
telashe per familjen limaj, pasi qe keta jane pronar te keshtjelles

 2011-01-02 11:09
ktu shkaqet dihen,shkaqet jane politike dhe bisnesore e autoret jane djemt e Gani Krasniqit kandidat per deputet nga VV,viktimat jan te subjektit tjeter politik PDK

 daja 2011-01-02 11:13
Keta jane ata te klanit te Fatmir Limes nuk kan mujte me e nda pasunin

---------------------------------------------------------------

Zot shpetoi shqiptaret nga vetvetja

----------


## drenicaku

Turp turp turp
Kur shteti eshte i brishte apo edhe vet i perfshir ne krime ndodhin keso gjerash,por nuk kuptoi perse ne duhet te hedhim ate valle qe na e servon politika,jemi popull per faqe te zez,siq jemi edhe i kemi punet.
Vite i mbrapeshte me sa duket ka fillu,shteti eshte ne kollaps,pa institucione ,me zgjedhje qe nuk i njeh njeri,deri kur keshtu o popull

----------


## daja shneq

nuk i njehni sgjedhjet se vetem kur fitoni ju pjella e shkive i pranoni sgjedhjet,edhe ju si te vini ne pushtet kena mu kanq qysh jena knaq 60 vjet qeverisje,e shyqyr qe shihni ander e nuk cofni

----------


## DYDRINAS

Mblidhni mendet e krese or cuba se nuk behet shteti me fise e familje si ne Afganistan.

Nje pale familje marrin flamurin ne dore se vetem ata do te bejne "bashkim kombetar" e nje pale familje marrin flamurin e mbrojne diçka tjeter.

A nuk u ngite me shembujt e shtetit "ame" qe per pleshta kane djeg disa jorgana?

Mos i fryni kurre te keqes, se pastaj kurre nuk i dihet se ku ndalet ajo!

Ndersa policia dhe shteti i Kosoves te vejne ne hekura te gjithe ato kapadainj qe krekosen anekend Kosoves me arme ne duar!

----------


## Hard

.....o  njerz Vetfundosjen duhet me zhduk krejt me eliminu se keta njerz sjelin vetem perqarje vllavrasje ne ket vend.

....

----------


## SKIFTERI&12.05

qashtu mendojn edhe kta te mitrovices veriut si ti po kurte  zhduken shqiptarte nashta edhe kta zhduken shnet ne ket vite.

----------


## Hard

> .....o  njerz Vetfundosjen duhet me zhduk krejt me eliminu se keta njerz sjelin vetem perqarje vllavrasje ne ket vend.
> 
> ....


.....kjo edhe ka me ndodh !!!!!!!!!

----------


## TetovaMas

> Me keqardhje por fillim i keq i ditur i paralajmeruar i vitit te ri.Kemi fillu me korre ate qe e mbolli thaçi me banden e vet.
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Nga përleshja në Malishevë 2 të vdekur
> E diel, 02 Janar 2011 01:03
> 
> (update) 09:58  Ka shkuar në dy numri i personave të vdekur si pasojë e përleshjes së armatosur që ndodhi mbrëmë, në qytetin e Malishevës. Burimet i kanë thënë portalit Indeksonline se personi i dytë vdiq gjatë natës për shkak të plagëve të mëdha.
> ...


Turp Turp !!!

Politika dhe bisnesi i shqipetareve ne pergjithesi eshte bere politik dhe bisnes samolie .

Realiteti eshte i hidhur ,pore duhet te gelltitet.

Mbreteria e vrau shqiptarizmin .............????
Komunizmi e vrau shqiptarizmin.............???? 

Demokracia po e vrete shqiptarizmin .......????

Shqipetare duhet ti bjeme vetes mbrapa se dal nga dale ,po na del e verteta ne shesh . HASMI I SHQIPTARIT MBETET VETE SHQIPETARI.


Behet pyetja ??? Cili sistem shoqerore do te jete per sigurine dhe edukaten e shqipetareve .???

----------


## tomaras

Qe ku âsht zanafilla e belâs.





> Komunikatë nga konferenca për media
> 13 DHJETOR 2010 - E Hënë 16:09 Lëvizja VETËVENDOSJE! shpreh indinjatën ndaj procesit zgjedhor të zhvilluar dje. Ndërkohë që sipas të gjitha të dhënave nga terreni ne kemi patur mbështetje popullore, kjo mbështetje nuk ka arritur të pasqyrohet në përfundim. Kjo për shkak të vjedhjeve, për shkak të shtimit artificial dhe të paligjshëm të votave për parti të tjera dhe për shkak të papërgjegjshmërisë kriminale të organizatorëve të këtyre zgjedhjeve.
> 
> 
> 
> Pas shqyrtimit të imtësishëm e të detajuar që i kemi bërë procesit të mbajtur dje kemi marrë vendimin që të mos i pranojmë e të mos i njohim rezultatet në Decan edhe në Malishevë, si edhe në Drenas e Skënderaj. Në këto komuna përveç shformimeve të vullnetit të votuesit, përveç problemeve me votimet e numërimet, zgjedhjet e djeshme janë karakterizuar nga brutaliteti dhe dhuna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Në Drenicë thonë: Nji híse ahmakí âsht n'Drenicë, tri híse janë n'Malishevë.

Haj mozomakeq për këtë popull, që s'u mbush se s'u mbush mend!

----------


## drenicaku

Turp per drenicen te vriten ne mes veti per politik,o vllezer mos u merrni me politik sepse prej saj perfitoin vetem ata qe jan ne krye,te tjeret te pakten ta ken durimin te mos vriten nuk ja vlen

----------


## deqani2009

Eshte turp prej disa  forumistave ketu ti perzien keta me politik dhe vertet keta disa ketu jo qe nuk ja duan te mire atyre po as kosoves,,,dhe eshte shume keq nese edhe ju ne foruma merrni me keto dy vrasje ,,po ku e dini ju se perqfare eshte fjalka,per politke apo diqka tjeter,,,po ju kisha lutu mani se vertet ju jeni ata te cilet ja duani kosoves te keqen,,dhe keti poplli

Kush din s eper qka ore 19 ata ,,ndonje mundesi tjeter po a per politik jo ,,, mundet shume elete si jane kapur per  kudra,,ose diq tjeter po me paragjyku eshte katastorfe

----------


## apollo12

Kjo qfar ka ndodhur ne restaurant "Keshtjella", nuk ka guxuar te ndodh, pa marr parasysh arsyet apo akteret  qe kan kontribuar te ndodh ky rast shum tragjik.Shteti dhe institucionet perkatese duhen te merren shum seriozisht me kete, dhe  ndaj te gjith personave te perfshire ne  kete rast ligji te veproj me te gjith forcen. Qdonjeri te merr denimin e merituar per veprat qe ka kryer.  Une nuk do supozoj se kush eshte fajtor, apo kush ka te drejt e kush jo,  eshte rast qe te gjith ne duhet  te brengosemi, e sidomos  qeveria me    institucionet  pergjegjese .  Turp.........

----------


## Kosovelli

Tragjedit(ne kete raste edhe personale) duhet neve te na tregojn se ku jemi dhe qfare jemi.Turp! Tash (Vetevendosja) ose duhet te futeni ne sistem ose ta thelloni anarkin ky eshte opsioni!

----------


## USA NR1

po e paramendoj vitet 80 se si e kemi menduar Kosoven Republike cfare gezimi,me te gjitha te drejtat ja sot vritemi per cka??!!

----------


## illyrian rex

> po e paramendoj vitet 80 se si e kemi menduar Kosoven Republike cfare gezimi,me te gjitha te drejtat ja sot vritemi per cka??!!


...mos fol me shume se e prish.

----------


## beni33

po  pse tash   vetvendosja    na paska   faj   or   te   mjer      nuk   perjashtohet   mundesia  qe   ndonje   nga  kta  te  jet    simpatizant  i  LV.V  por   kjo nuk dote   thot   qe    levizja   ka    gisht  ne  ket   krim    ju  lutem     mos   bieni  viktim e  prapagandes   se spe    gjdo   shqiptar  ne   kosove   ka    simpati   ne  ndonje   subjekt   politik  dhe    nee    dikush   bjen ndesh me   ligjin     apo  vozit   pA   patent  shofer    tash  te  aguzojm   te   gjith    nje   subjekt     politik   ju  lutem    mos  u beni   injorant   dhe   lokalista   L.V.V   e   ka  denuar    ket   krim   makaber     dhe  kjo   duhet  te  denohet   nga   tegjith  pa parasyesh     nga   vjen   ne  at   perleshje  ne  mlisheve     sigurisht      problemi   ka  qen  per   shkak   te  ndonje   problemi    te   mehershem   dhe  kursesi    politik

----------


## lum lumi

> Turp per drenicen te vriten ne mes veti per politik,o vllezer mos u merrni me politik sepse prej saj perfitoin vetem ata qe jan ne krye,te tjeret te pakten ta ken durimin te mos vriten nuk ja vlen


E zbulove tash vehten se nuk je i Drenicës.

Baja e Malishevës nuk është Drenicë.

----------


## G-2

keta jane sakrifica e fatmir limajt  ne betejen e votave!

eh fatmir he car banush berbatovci!

----------


## L-7

Gani  Krasnqi   është  baba  I  UÇK-se   për  Malishev  konflikti  mes   Gani  Krasniqit  dhe  Fatmir  Limes  nuk  I  ka  rrenjet  vetem  ne   zgjedhjet  e  12  dhjetorit  2010 po  ky  konflikt   daton qysh  kur  LDK-ja  kishte  fituar  bindshem  ne  Malishev  pas  lufte mirpo,  baci  Gan   e  kishte  marrur  persiper   se  do  ta  mund  LDK  nese  klani  I  fatmir  limes  nuk  I  perzihej  gjat  zgjedhjeve  te  athershme  keshtu  at   çka   kishte  premtuar  Ganiu   e   realizoj   dhe  fitoj  ne  Malishev  me   von  me  kalimin  e  kohes    I  biri   boshjakes  [fatmir limaj]   ia  montoj  z.   Krasniqi   dhe e  larguan  nga  PDK-ja  , dhe e    zavendësuan  me  Isni  Kilajn   I   cili  gjate  luftës  ishte   bashk  me  Krasnqin .



Une  mendoj  qe  ka  gabuar   shume   z.  Gani  Krasniqi     qe  nuk  I  ka  vra  nja  50  bile 

 se  familja    limaj   gjithmon ka  qen   dor  e   zgjatur  e  serbis  kete   edhe   u  vertetua   qe  Demir    dhe  Fatmir  Limaj  kishin   lidhje  te  ngushta  me   banush  berbatovcin    nga  Dobraja  Madhe  e  Lipjanit  I  cili  edhe   zyrtarisht  ka  punuar     ne  sherbimin  shtetror  te  serbis  .




Qishtu   I  vjen   fundi   edhe  Fatmir  Limes    se  ka  me  dal   një  Gani  Krasniq  qe  ka  me  kput  kallash

----------


## Gogi

Te gjithe te arrestuarit ne lidhje me masakren e ndodhur ne Baje te Malisheves ( 12 te till) jane nga fshati Carralluke e po kesaj komune, perkatesisht kusherir te ish-kryetarit Gani Krasniqi, ky i fundit kandidat per deputet i levizjes vetevendosje ne kuvendin e Kosoves.

 Nga burime te ndryshme thuhet qe i perfshire ne vrasje eshte edhe djali i Gani Krasniqit.

----------

